# Homeopathics for Seasonal Allergies & Breastfeeding



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Hopefully someone knows whether the hylands seasonal allergy relief is safe while breastfeeding.

Here's what it has in it:

Allium Cepa
Natrum Muriaticum
Histaminum Hydrochloricum
Galphimia Glauca
Nux Vomica

TIA for your help. If you have any links please share them.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I take Sabadil which is made by Boirin and is similar I believe.


----------



## apartautonomous (Dec 2, 2008)

apologies, but where might i find the best research for handling seasonal allergies while breastfeeding? anxiously sitting at home with my newborn awaiting the frightening season....was going to look in to a recommended acupuncturist but want to find as many alternatives to antihistamines and decongestants as I can.
cheers in advance.


----------



## taterbug1999 (May 5, 2006)

Have any of you tried a Netti Pot? Here's a pic of one:

http://www.himalayaninstitute.org/Ne...otGateway.aspx

My husband used to take so much Tylenol Allergy Sinus that I seriously thought his liver was gonna fall out his bum. Friend of ours in OH uses them for her whole family for severe allergy and so I got one for him to try. OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It changed his life. In the beginning he did it at 2x a day, every day, because he was clogged it would not drain, then it became one time a day. Now he just does it when he starts with the headaches. That might be couple times a week, or less if it's winter. HE DOES NOT TAKE ANY MORE ALLERGY MEDS. He went from debilitating headaches, dark eyes, agony (we live in KY) to freedom from all those things. It is a bit weird to get used to at first. You have to get the salt ratio right and the head tilt, but even the kids and I do it when we're feeling stuffy or have been out when there's lots of pollen. They've been around for thousands of years, and man are they amazing!! Just thought I'd mention it since it's just water and non-iodized salt, very safe.


----------



## zomigi (Nov 5, 2008)

Every time I used a Netti Pot, I got a horrible headache. It was really weird...

I just decided to suffer through the allergies while pregnant, and I'm doing the same thing now while breastfeeding. :-(


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zomigi* 
Every time I used a Netti Pot, I got a horrible headache. It was really weird...

I just decided to suffer through the allergies while pregnant, and I'm doing the same thing now while breastfeeding. :-(


I can't really just suffer through them though because it turns into bronchitis and then I _have_ to get abx.


----------



## zomigi (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
I can't really just suffer through them though because it turns into bronchitis and then I _have_ to get abx.

Yuck, that sucks. :-( I get sinus infections or colds a lot due to my allergies, but luckily never bronchitis.


----------

